# Turandot (from Turin) is tonight!



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

From the Operavision:

Turandot
Location:	Teatro Regio Torino Date:	25 January at 19:00 CET (18:00 GMT/UTC)
Turandot is an elusive character in her own opera, at the same time present and absent... Cruel, cold, intelligent and vulnerable, Puccini's princess is one of opera's most multifaceted characters.

Sung in Italian
With subtitles in Italian, English, French and German

Link to English version:

https://operavision.us5.list-manage.com/track/click?u=56b08a5c002ed3d29559639ca&id=45b70e0a11&e=33a82ed07d









Trailer:

https://operavision.us5.list-manage.com/track/click?u=56b08a5c002ed3d29559639ca&id=eed26d6ccb&e=33a82ed07d


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I am not watching this now (I expect it is over - or nearly so) but I do plan to watch.

The production is directed by Stefano Poda; a few of his previous productions for Turin are available on DVD. Most notably a _Faust_ with Castronovo and Abdrazakov and a _Thaïs_ with Barbara Frittoli. Both of those performances were also conducted by Gianandrea Noseda.

I know there has been discussion of them in the DVD sub-forum.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

That must have been the ugliest production of Turandot ever.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Sloe said:


> That must have been the ugliest production of Turandot ever.


The picture frightened me on forehand .


----------

